# Yeah for babies!



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 16, 2010)

I wasn't sure if my doe was preggers or not but I brought her in the house any way, it's been very cold here.  Yesterday was her due date and I checked  in the morning and......nothing.  Then I had a super exciting day (my kiddo went on the potty!) and as I was starting dinner I thought I'd run to the pantry and check on her again.  It was kinda dark so I just stuck my hand in the box and just about screamed. lol  (got a flash light then) 7 healthy kits all nestled in a perfectly made nest!  Soo happy to have a good out come after the last debachel!  Will post pics later!


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 16, 2010)

Congratulations! How exciting for you! What kind of bunnies? 

Will have to get my act together and take some pictures of our kits now that their eyes are starting to open... maybe a project for today?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, they are a cross with my NZW doe and a Rex buck.  I had only exposed him to her because my Cali buck was not interested in doing the deed when we bred her.  These were more of a happy experiment.  The first litter she had were born on the wire and gone by the time I found them.  So far, minus that incident, she she is proving to be a good mom.  Babies were well fed this morning when I checked on them!


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats!!! I just had may second NZW/Rex cross litter the other day


----------



## wYs Ranch (Jan 3, 2011)

aww congrats!

One of my NZ's just had a litter of 10 or 12... huge litter for her first I think.  all are black/brown except for 2 pink ones... both parents are dark brown (heather looking).


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 5, 2011)

This cross has given us 7 healthy babies!  They are 3 weeks old today, and all are thriving.  This litter had initially been selected to be sold, but........ The outcome of their fur has me reconsidering.  All of them are a deep black, but 3 of them has silvery/white guard hairs, the combo is just beautiful.  I know they won't be as big as the NZ/Cali cross at butcher time, but the fur is just so awesome, I'm going to have to tan these beauties out.


----------

